

The Curious case of Customer Validation - shivakaush

You have a killer idea, say a brain implant that functions as a telepathic device.<p>You&#x27;ve figured out the logistics, You need a billion dollars to develop the prototype and cover overheads, legal issues and other crazy stuff.<p>And now you need the validation, will the average Joe sign up to have his head bust open and pay a ridiculous fee to have this implanted ?<p>How do you find customers? Do they really need this? Is this really a practical solution? Will they pay for it?
For some this part might be simple, for others not so much (including myself, thats why i&#x27;m writing this post :O).<p>Too many startups begin with an idea for a product that they think people want. 
They then spend months, sometimes years, perfecting that product without ever showing the product, 
even in a very rudimentary form, to the prospective customer. When they fail to reach broad uptake 
from customers, it is often because they never spoke to prospective customers and determined whether 
or not the product was interesting. When customers ultimately communicate, through their indifference, 
that they don&#x27;t care about the idea, the startup fails.   - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;theleanstartup.com&#x2F;principles<p>head over to<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shipquick.co<p>for a simple solution to this issue of customer validation. Validate Quicker to Ship you Idea Quicker.<p>Even I am validating this problem right now !<p>Cheers.
======
cookingrobot
I think this sounds like a useful problem to solve, but your landing page
hasn't made me curious enough to give my email.

You need to make me believe that you can pull it off for me to root for you in
that way. The way the page currently looks, it seems to imply you don't know
how you will build it.

Hope that's helpful feedback.

------
rman666
A clickable link would be nice ;-)

~~~
rman666
[[http://shipquick.co](http://shipquick.co)](http://shipquick.co\]\(http://shipquick.co\))

~~~
shivakaush
thanks rman666 !

